# For all vendors who think about their clients health over their wealth.



## BigGuy (12/6/15)

I dont know if this has been posted before but i found it to be very motivating and very positive.
http://steampoweredhuman.com/index.php/2015/06/11/how-to-argue-for-vaping/

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------

